
Dark Patterns After the GDPR - jrepinc
https://arxiv.org/abs/2001.02479
======
bobblywobbles
A real effort to protect the information related to users using a website or
webservice is not a trivial effort. Extensive re-architecture and forethought
is required in order to fully comply, or at least that's the amount I estimate
it would require to be fully GDPR-compliant.

Small firms won't be able to take on the cost, which will hurt new businesses.

